# Any recommendations for a good distance baitcaster reel?



## Matt Young (Nov 24, 2006)

Hey everyone, 

I am new to this and am looking for a good setup for surf fishing the Maryland, Delaware, VA, surf. I was told that baitcast style reels will cast further than spinning reels. Is this true? I was also told to avoid any type of level wind because it would reduce distance. Can anyone recommend a good baitcast reel for distance casting?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## TUMBLEYAK (Aug 4, 2004)

Diawa slosh 20 or 30


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

I like the abus. Blue yonder will run ya a little more than the daiwas but ive had better luck with the abus...


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

*I'm no expert, but here's my opinion*

I'm no distance expert, in that I can only cast about 100 yards or so (using standard off the shelf rods that are under $100). But, I do use only baitcasters for my surf fishing, so I can offer my experience. I can borrow a spinning rod and reel from a friend while fishing and chuck it just as far as I can throw my baitcasters. I've read the distance factor only comes into play after 450 ft or so (which I don't reach anyway). I like my baitcasters because I can cast much straighter and feel like I have more control when casting. Also they don't hurt my bad shoulder.

I prefer reels that have sliding mag controls. My two favorites are the Penn 525 mag and the ABU 6500 C3CT. The sliding control helps when it is extra windy. 

The daiwas are really nice as well. If I was to go that route, I'd get a mag conversion done. That's just cause I like to play it safe.


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

The conventionals cast farther than a spinning reel any day b/c of how the line comes off the spool. I can hit over 100 yards with my blue yonder while touching about 70 yards with my spinning outfit. But like they say once u go conventional u never go back...


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

i can cast over 500'+ with my spinning, whereas around 300' with my conventional. i don't know why, but i cannot put any power behind in my conventional gear. 500' cast was done with 11'9" allstar rod and daiwa emblem xt.


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

depends on how big you want to go...i get 135-150 yards with an 8ft rod and a shimano trinidad TN30 

whole setup was $650 and it will last you a very long time even without being cleaned...ever


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Penn 525 MAG*

Comes all ready magged and easy to learn on.


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*Penn 525 mag*

I like this reel for several reasons. First of all it comes from the factory magged with a nice drag system. Second it's pretty tough, it can dunked in saltwalter and still function. Out the box it can be a beast. But some gear oil (90 weight) or some heavy rocket fuel can tame it (gear oil is much cheaper). I have at least two maybe three.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

hokieboy said:


> I like the abus. Blue yonder will run ya a little more than the daiwas but ive had better luck with the abus...


the blue yonders and mag elites hsould run you only like ten bucks over if that....


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

Matt Young said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I am new to this and am looking for a good setup for surf fishing the Maryland, Delaware, VA, surf. I was told that baitcast style reels will cast further than spinning reels. Is this true? I was also told to avoid any type of level wind because it would reduce distance. Can anyone recommend a good baitcast reel for distance casting?
> 
> ...


If you were "told", then you must be a BaitCastingRookie(tm), like me. I just played the which reel game myself, and I'm still playing.

I don't think there is any one reel that's perfect. But my experience has been that any reel with a mag brake is much closer to perfect than one without a mag brake. 

Is it true a baitcaster will cast farther than a spinner? Sometimes, sometimes not. It depends on who is doing the casting. 

Can you go to the store, buy a casting reel, and immediatly cast 100 yards farther than you did with your spinner? I don't think so. Can you learn to throw a casting reel as far as if not farther than your spinning stuff? I did, even though I was doubtful that I could.

Level winds can be a problem with shock leaders/shock knots for some people. Other people say they are not a problem. They were a problem for me.

I'd recommend that you find some guys who already use casting stuff and who are willing to let you give their stuff a toss a few times. 

AOL Keywords: Magnets, practice. 

Doesn't matter which brand of reel you have; what's "best" for me might not be what's best for you...


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

derekxec said:


> depends on how big you want to go...i get 135-150 yards with an 8ft rod and a shimano trinidad TN30
> 
> whole setup was $650 and it will last you a very long time even without being cleaned...ever


It better for $650...but then again, It was a BIG deal for me to buy a Penn 525 Mag. 

I have a 11' Daiwa Eliminator Northcoast I got for $20 off of ebay four years ago. The first ring from the reel seat is bent. It's still my favorite rod. I cast that about 100 yards with the ABU mag set half way. I have no idea whether I could cast a lot further with a custom rod, cause I can't afford one.

If you know someone who will let you use their baitcaster setup, then the advice of trying it our first is great advice. Unfortunately, people may be hesitant to let you try it out. If you ever meet Sandcrab, ask him about the time I cast his Daiwa Grandwave and 12' OM combo...I think he's still trying to get the nest out.


----------



## Slammer (Nov 8, 2005)

Oh geez,you opened up Pandora's Box here.How about a decent 11' spinning rod and a Daiwa Emblem Pro,no worries about birdsnests...


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

If you want a reel mainly for distance I think it is hard to beat the Abu 6500C3Ct mag elite. That reel will throw very far and is very smooth. I have fished the Diawa's, Penn 525, Penn 980, and Abus. The Penns and the diawa's definetly have better drag system and more heavy duty gears but the Abus have become my favorites with a few upgrades. Out of the box with no upgrades for fishing purposes I would chose the Penn 525 mag.

John


----------

